# Puppy Teeth and Luck



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought I heard somewhere (perhaps on these forums) that keeping a GSD's tooth in your wallet is good luck. Am I imagining things?

I remembered this when I stumbled across one of Stella's teeth on the floor today. Never thought I'd find one because I've never found a tooth from all the other puppies I've had over the years! LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

haha, I have heard that and repeated it. I think the saying was if you had a puppy tooth in your wallet, you'd never want for money.
Though I did put a puppy tooth in my wallet and my purse was stolen shortly after that.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you onyx.  Thanks for confirming it... and giving a caution. LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

